# Good news and bad news



## Sandyhook (Oct 3, 2011)

First the bad. I went to feed my fish this morning and found my Oto on the bottom dead.  Have NO idea what happened. I checked him for spots or injuries…nothing.

But the GOOD…or I THINK its good….I found out my Balloon Molly Pongo (guess I will have to change her name to Perdita) was pregnant because there were 7 fry in the tank! I was a little panicky at first…what do I do? Cant leave them in there…dont know if any were already eaten. So I grabbed my net and patiently got them all into a plastic quart container….its was all I had. Then I did a partial water change in the tank, changed the filter cartridge (which was due)and fed the fish.

So now I have 7 baby mollies to care for. And I dont really have the money to set up a maternity tank. I can let them get a little bigger, keep changing the water and put them in other containers when they get too big. Would like to keep one for the tank. Will have to find new homes for the rest somehow. Any suggestions I can do on a budget to keep these little ones for now?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry about your oto...  Though congrats on the new babies! I don't really know much about caring for fry, but pet stores do sell breeder nets. Maybe you could install one (or just separate a portion of the tank with crochet mesh; I can tell you how to make a nice divider if you want), and that would eliminate the need for another container for them. It would also be healthier for them, because they'd be in a cycled tank. 

You could also consider adding some java moss. They like to hide in it. Though be sure to do some research first, as I've heard java moss grows like crazy and you have to keep pulling it out! 

Good luck!


----------



## Sandyhook (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you! I did lose one of the fry....now there are 6 but those all seem pretty healthy at the moment. I change the water in the container every other day and feed them powdered freeze dried brine shrimp, which they are eating quite well. I do need to get some Java moss for the main tank....the moneywort I had totally died so I am down to only a couple other plants in the substrate and I really want something to float on top of the water because my Betta liked that. I thought about getting a piece of plastic canvas and cutting that to size and use that as a divider when the fry get bigger...right now they could swim right through the holes.  But I will check with my LYS and see if they want to take the babies when they are big enough.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww, I'm glad they're doing well!  I'm sorry about that one baby, though...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss,but congrats on the fry.


For a floater,try duckweed.My bettas love the stuff,especially to nest in.


----------

